# UL White Book?



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2007)

I am searching for an on-line store source for the UL White book to complement my NFPA 70. Hard to find item to actually purchase I must say.

Anyone have some linkage or a source?

Not even my boys at IAEI have the goods-go figure.


----------



## dezwitinc (Dec 5, 2007)

You should be able to order it directly from UL but expect to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.snapdrive.net/files/507790/UL White Book.pdf

Here you go. I'm not sure if this is the very latest, but it is recent.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 3, 2008)

*UL White Book for FREE*

You do not need to pay for the 1st copy of the UL White Book.
You can get a copy of the White Book for free on the UL website.
You can also download a PDF file of the entire UL White Book for free as well.


----------

